# Salamanders Land Raider



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

I recently finished enough Salamanders to start up their own gallery. I decided that I could post them up here a little staggered- that way I can get away with posting up some of the close up shots and such.

So here is the first installment: a Salamanders Land Raider. For those interested, you can vote for him on Coolminiornot here.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

That is a brutal looking Land Raider. Excellent work.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

By the way, this tank has a sister vehicle. I was going to start a new thread, but right now I don't see a reason to.


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

great tanks!


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Really nice tanks there mate. Your painting is a lot better than mine I can tell you. I especially like the free hand flame-spitting Salamander heads and the chipped paintwork. Great job!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I know i've said it before, but you truely are a machine. Great minis, week in, week out :grin:

Tanks look like they've been plucked straight out of the middle of a fire fight, and the vets on your salamanders gallery are tremendous.

Barrells could use drilling though :wink:


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

How do you paint fire?


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Asamodai said:


> How do you paint fire?


Ok, I'll need to answer that one. I'll make a tutorial and post it tomorrow.

It will be on the Garden Ninja blog about this time tomorrow.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

It'll be greatly appreciated, thank you. I'd rep you but I need to spread some more around first.


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

that is some AMAZING painting! Fantastic work, keep it up.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

the only i thing i can think to add would be black circles on the ends of the assault canons to make them look more barrel like.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Magnificent. Fantastic work as usual.

Varakir, they would look good in your army. Might have to go and liberate them.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok, its up now.  Here is my how to paint hotrod flames tutorial.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Fallensaint (Mar 7, 2010)

Good work man...Keep em commin.:victory:

Fallen


----------

